# Slow!!!



## ZER0X

My computer's pretty new, but i have a problem when i right click on the desktop it takes 5 seconds every time for the selections to come up, but when i click show the desktop only then sometimes the selections show up quick.???


Im pretty confused i wouldn't know why it's doing this but any help would be appreciated THANKS

Zer0X


----------



## kharmini91

A few ideas:

1. Disk Defragmenter- Go to Start, Accessories, System Tools, Disk Defragmenter.  Analyze and if needed, Defragment.

2. Disk Cleanup- Go to Start, Accessories, System Tools, Disk Cleanup.  I would suggest checking everything except "Compress Old Files".

3. Ad-aware- Download It Here  Great program for getting the adware and spyware outta your hard drive, update and use often!

Hope This Helps


----------



## ZER0X

kharmini91 i have done all what you said but when i do diskcleanup it never finishes i have omce left it on for an hour before and it just won't finish, perhaps that is the reason????


----------



## Lorand

Maybe you have some corrupted temporary files, so delete them before running disk cleanup. To access the temp folder: start/run, type %temp% and enter. Also delete the temporary internet files in tools/internet options.


----------



## ZER0X

i spose that'l help i'll do that now...


----------



## Praetor

> My computer's pretty new, but I have a problem when I right click on the desktop it takes 5 seconds every time for the selections to come up, but when I click show the desktop only then sometimes the selections show up quick.???


Could it be a PIO/DMA issue?


----------



## ZER0X

Perhaps it is that but i wouldn't know how to fix it???

any suggestions???


----------



## Praetor

To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: *(1)* Control Panel, *(2)* System, *(3)* Goto the Hardware Tab, *(4)* Device Manager, *(5)* IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, *(6)* Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, *(7)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,*(8)* Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, *(9)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, *(10)* Reboot.


----------



## ZER0X

Well Praetor i wish that was the prob but... NOOP that aint the prob, i think it might be a virus or multiple viruses on my system, or my computer is just plain screwed.

It's not a huge hasstle but it does get annoying sometimes it takes up to 20 seconds to right click maybe thats the RAM? who knows

I might have to even format my computer if it gets worse


----------



## Praetor

Goto the task manager before you right-click on the desktop and note what process jumps to 100% CPU use or whatnot as you right-click.


----------



## ZER0X

When i goto processes it goes right up to 100% usage before the menus come up hmmn i think it's my RAM but i wouldn't know why???


----------



## Praetor

> When I goto processes it goes right up to 100% usage


*What* is "it"?


----------



## ZER0X

*"IT"* is when i right click on the desktop the menus will only come up when the cpu usage has gone up to 100% and services.exe cpu usage goes up to 36% usage explorer goes up to 40% + there are other processes that just go to TWO% usage.


----------



## Praetor

Whoa services.exe .... very odd.... have a lookie through the Windows Service manager (start --> run --> *services.msc*) for anything "out of place" or something like that  I suspect a service that's set as "Manual" startup is having problems.


----------



## ZER0X

Perhaps so mayb ever since i linked my computer to another computer it wen't slow but now that computers gone maybe thats got something to  do with it, I did share internet access with it so hmmn dunno...


----------



## Praetor

I assume you'd done a spyware/virus scan


----------



## charly

i just hava clue, and i guess praetor will know more about (hope so)

could be that you set your network as "automatically connect to network ?"
cuz of missing the other pc your's slows down. remove the drives from network or set to manual.

hope it works


----------



## Praetor

Good point although i suspect its not the case here: do Zer0x, do you have shared drives? (especially one's that have been mapped?)


----------



## ZER0X

Yer i do have shared drives but i havn't got rid of em yet

i reckon it's just a simple reason for it.


----------



## ZER0X

well the problems still there no matter wot i do. The services.exe maybe the problem like Praetor said but couldn't find anything unusal or out of place.... hmmn im annoyed with it.


----------



## Praetor

It's not services.exe. If it was your computer wouldnt function.


----------



## The2edgeSword

How many start ups do you have running ?  Go to Start  > run type in MSCONFIG  > ok then look at start up tab . Just a suggestion . there should only be 1 - 4 things checked depending on you anti-virus your running .


----------



## ZER0X

I have two processes running


----------



## Praetor

Holy crap. If you've got two processes running then you're either (a) in deep crap or (b) somehow optimized the crap out of your OS!!!  What are they? (btw avg reference process count is in the 30-40 range)


----------



## ZER0X

zlclient & avgcc32 are the processes I have left on.


----------



## Praetor

Well in that case, check the box that says "Show processes from all users"


----------



## ZER0X

Yer it's allready checked


----------



## Praetor

Uh.....can you post a screenshot??? This has got to be the wierdest thing ever!


----------



## ZER0X

Before Right Click





After Right Click





ZER0X


----------



## Praetor

OK thats more of what i expected ... 27 processes  and to be honest that looks pretty clean to me. A question though: are you running McAffee and AVG virusscanners?


----------



## ZER0X

Na just AVG, I used to have Norton Antivirus and Norton personal firewall but they were only trials so I got rid of em

ZER0X


----------



## Praetor

My bad on the McAffee... i saw vsmon and mistook that. Can you post a shot after the right-click? 

Oh and is there a lot of HDD activity during this pause after you rightclick?


----------



## ZER0X

After Right Click





And no hard drive activity at all, Like I said when i click show the desktop it right clicks fine(Sometimes)

ZER0X


----------



## Lorand

Have you tried to disable those fancy effects and transparencies?


----------



## Praetor

Have a look at what services you have running 
Start --> Run --> services.msc


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> Have you tried to disable those fancy effects and transparencies?



Yer that's the first thing I did when I got my computer  I don't like all that fancy crap


----------



## ZER0X

We'll Praetor nothing looks unusual, I disabled all Network Internet connection sharing, if that was the problem, because remember the other computer is gone now.

ZER0X


----------



## Praetor

How mjuch physical memory do you have?


----------



## ZER0X

Total: 253424
Available: 106200
System Cache: 11676


----------



## Lorand

It's not spyware, it's not adware, it's not a virus... it's only windows: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;819101


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> It's not spyware, it's not adware, it's not a virus... it's only windows: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;819101



That only is when you right click a file or aa folder and I don't have that problem, It's when I right click on the desktop it takes 5 seconds for the menu's to come up (Read First page) But thanks for you help anyway   

ZER0X


----------



## Lorand

What happens if you right-click on the white area in explorer?


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> What happens if you right-click on the white area in explorer?



Nothing happens it's just the Desktop that does it  But when I click the white area in the explorer it's fine


----------



## Lorand

That's weird... It should act the same...


----------



## ZER0X

Yer...
If I click show the desktop button in a window right clicking will work fine but if I quit out of everything just have the desktop showing and then press show the desktop it's still stuffed up??? Wierd!!!!

EDIT:well I just tried then my theory was wrong it may right click properly or may not   

ZER0X


----------



## ai38kpo

What type of graphics adapter have you got? If it is Intel you may want to review http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel810/sb/CS-003927-prd798.htm . Basically they have intercepted the shell to add some menu items to the desktop right click menu and it slows down interaction with the shell considerably. It will also affect displaying the list of fonts in MS Word.

If it is not Intel, you may want to see if the vendor did something similar. Or post the menu that appears when you right click on the desktop.


----------



## ZER0X

ai38kpo said:
			
		

> What type of graphics adapter have you got? If it is Intel you may want to review http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel810/sb/CS-003927-prd798.htm . Basically they have intercepted the shell to add some menu items to the desktop right click menu and it slows down interaction with the shell considerably. It will also affect displaying the list of fonts in MS Word.
> 
> If it is not Intel, you may want to see if the vendor did something similar. Or post the menu that appears when you right click on the desktop.



I figured this out ages ago, when I unistalled the Integrated GFX and put my Radeon 9200 into it, that's what made the right clicking so slow...  and what you just showed me just helped me out thanks


----------



## Praetor

Yeah integrated graphics will do the trick


----------



## KillermilleR

maybe u wanna check virtual memory!!!!


----------



## ZER0X

KillermilleR said:
			
		

> maybe u wanna check virtual memory!!!!



Why do I need to check the virtual memory....Ive already worked out what was wrong and I fixed it


----------



## pipster

its probably ur profile thats much to big.
try to empty ur documents folder and put them on the c- root.
if u have a large picture (bmp-format) as backround, it can slow things down very mucho.
if thats the case, convert it to jpg 


Dont take life 2 serious, u wont come out of it alive anyway !!!!


----------



## lobbslobb

Ha, love the way people are trying to fix a problem that's already repaired!

Why not try a registry cleaner?

http://registryfixer.weebly.com


----------



## Bodaggit23

lobbslobb said:


> Ha, love the way people are trying to fix a problem that's already repaired!
> 
> Why not try a registry cleaner?



Why not piss off and go spam on another forum?


----------

